

Why Joost will fail: It's the interface - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/03/31/joost-lots-buzz-lacks-web-interface

======
spydez
I thought Joost's strongest point was it's interface. I loved the interface.
Not being browser-based was a plus for me. Having control of the video's size
(beyond YouTube-esque postage stamp or full-screen), video that looked decent
full-screen, good (and simple) controls... they got a lot right.

The reason I quit using Joost was that they had absolutely nothing I wanted to
watch. The only TV shows they were able to get were the ones no one wanted to
put on TV or DVD or anything else.

I try to hop on their website every few months in hopes of them getting a deal
similar to the Hulu guys, because I really want them to succeed, but so far
nothing.

------
asillyusername
My understanding is that Joost will fail because the developers can't get
along with anybody including one another, geniuses though they may be.

